# Israel: Victory in the good fight.



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Today Israel took out Hamas leader Abdel Aziz Rantisi today. I say right on, the civilians of Israel live in constant fear because Palestinian terrorist homicde-bombers consistantly target bystanders as victims. So Israel has vowed to kill the Hamas weed at its root, taking out the terror leadership network. Good luck to them.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,117399,00.html


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats to you...









It won't make a frickin' difference - violence will cause more violence. Take out the main leaders, and these organisations will fall apart, but not vanish. Instead of one organisation which is relatively easy to control/contain, you'll get numberous splinter factions which are vulnerable to futher radicalisation and outside influences (like Al Qaeda...)
Great move - peace must be iminent now.

The US and Israel seem to have the same ideas on how to achieve peace - I must say it really seems to work perfectly.

btw: how come I always hear you whining about Israeli's living in insecurity and Israeli civilian casualties? What about the other side of the story (as in 4-5x as much civilian casualties, occupation and nazi-esque isolation practices)?

note: I'm not choosing sides here (my solution would be to fence Israel, and let both parties fight to the death...), but you are as one-sided as that anti-Bush guy...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

How do you think the palestinians are living? everyone in his tub enjoying the luxary and peice of mind?

Atleast in israel they don't expect a "cowardly" apache nading a 500 lb bomb on a car..Israel are and will always be a bunch of *******; Tanks, apaches, air force, and the highest-tech weapons ever on a bunch of "civilians" (who has no army training ever unlike the israeli army force) with assult rifles, stones - why do you think the palestinians are soo desperate that suicide bombing seems to be the only solution to fight back... and after all the David and Goliath comparison the Israelies are scared like sh*t - they should because they know palestinians are fighting for a true cause.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

"Victory in a good fight" are you dumb or what, what part of a gay apache bombing a car parked in the middle of a crowded civilian area is called "good fight". WOW check out the skills the pilot pressed the "red" button..they are heros!!

..







idiot


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Temper, temper....

Man, how come many are uncapable of having a political discussion without namecalling (last time I checked it's still against forum rules) or disrespecting members?

Please behave, people: it's a shame if all these potentially interesting threads have to be closed because of some hotheads that don't play nice...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Temper, temper....
> 
> Man, how come many are uncapable of having a political discussion without namecalling (last time I checked it's still against forum rules) or disrespecting members?
> 
> Please behave, people: it's a shame if all these potentially interesting threads have to be closed because of some hotheads that don't play nice...


 sorry judazz but sometimes I wonder how ignorant some people can be. Can't they think for theirselves without having CNN or Fox news think for them..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

The Fox news article was linked merely to provide a reference to the event... That it did in fact happen. It hardly did the thinking for me. As for CNN... Where did that come from? CNN is a joke of a news source, and you definately won't see me quoting it any time soon.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't agree CNN, Fox, or whatever channel is a joke as a news source.
The only time they become a joke is when they are used as a single source, on which to base your opinion.
This applies to all news channels, from CNN, to Al Jazeera to BBC and other European news agencies. Wheter they will admit it or not, all agencies have their own history, dependencies and connections, which biases their views, and also have their own hidden agenda's.

As long as facts serve as basis, no news agency sucks, imo: but if you want a decent view of what's going on in this world, you'd have to read the stories from all points of view, and then form your own opinion.
And that's what I oftentimes miss in political threads on PFury - there's more to a story than a single source...
It's also important to realise no agency sells "the thruth" - all news broadcasts are a representation, a selection of what has happened, and therefore cannot be the thruth, and therefore should not be treated as such.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz... I have to say, I COMPLETELY agree with you. I just really dislike CNN. I always look out for bias in any news I read, and I can see it everywhere. I've read a couple books on it, and the BIGGEST thing thats effected my view of news reports was the (US thing) national news reporting on the Glenbrook North HS (In Illinois, suburb of Chicago) powder puff girls football team thing. The news made these poor kids out to be DEMONS. For those of you unfamiliar with it, every year the juniors and seniors face each other and the seniors haze the juniors. Well, it got way out of hand last year, and some junior girls ended up getting hospital visits. HOWEVER, the news made it look 10x worse than it really was. One of my friends was a junior at GBN last year and she explained the real story to me on a lot of issues. The news reporters were dressing up as kids and sneaking into the school to try and interview kids, along with being parked outside and harassing kids every chance someone walked by. They took clips of kids sentences and took them WAY out of context. For example, the senior class president was at the powder puff event (someone took a camcorder to the event and the news stations got a hold of it) and some girl flashed her chest to him. He laughed and said "That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen" Later on the tape some girl was getting beat pretty bad. Well the national news stations played a clip where the girl was shown getting hit pretty hard in the head, then cut to the guy saying "That was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen" Poor guy took so much heat from it. The negative attention (Yeah, what happened was wrong, but the news made it worse...) on the school has hurt EVERY kid from that school for years to come. College admissions, etc...

Anyways, my point is I always try and read between the lines when I see/read a news report.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

There was a thread started on this earlier, so I'll just copy & paste my previous post:

That's great news. The Israelis are experts at bringing terror to the terrorists.

[/QUOTE]
Both groups have conducted previous terrorist attacks against Israeli civilians.
There is heavy security around the busy industrial area, where the bomber detonated explosives at an entrance where the workers are checked before they can go to their jobs.
At least 2,900 entered Erez Saturday. The zone was closed as a result of the bombing, and it is not known when it will reopen. Many Palestinians have jobs there.


> Take a moment to consider HAMA's choice of targets. An industrial area employing many Palestinians. The one place where people of different very cultures can find common ground -making money. When there's money to be made, there's motivation for peace and co-excistance. But this isn't what the Palestinain terrorists or any terrorists want.
> 
> Israel is a beacon of capitalistic success and Western values in the Middle East and the Hamas militant groups and many of Israel's neighbors loathe them for it.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

kouma said:


> "Victory in a good fight" are you dumb or what, what part of a gay apache bombing a car parked in the middle of a crowded civilian area is called "good fight". WOW check out the skills the pilot pressed the "red" button..they are heros!!
> 
> ..:rock: idiot


 yeah wow.. they killed a hamas leader wow.. they killed a murderer.. wow..

yeah it is wow. and the next one is on its way to his 70 virgins.. ahahahha


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> There was a thread started on this earlier, so I'll just copy & paste my previous post:
> 
> That's great news. The Israelis are experts at bringing terror to the terrorists.


Both groups have conducted previous terrorist attacks against Israeli civilians.
There is heavy security around the busy industrial area, where the bomber detonated explosives at an entrance where the workers are checked before they can go to their jobs.
At least 2,900 entered Erez Saturday. The zone was closed as a result of the bombing, and it is not known when it will reopen. Many Palestinians have jobs there.


> Take a moment to consider HAMA's choice of targets. An industrial area employing many Palestinians. The one place where people of different very cultures can find common ground -making money. When there's money to be made, there's motivation for peace and co-excistance. But this isn't what the Palestinain terrorists or any terrorists want.
> 
> Israel is a beacon of capitalistic success and Western values in the Middle East and the Hamas militant groups and many of Israel's neighbors loathe them for it.


 You know who you remind me off?

Exactly how wicked those news channels (CNN, etc.) are; the first thing they bring (even though it was Israel who attacked the innocent palestinians) is how many were killed when the last suicide bomber blew himself up (couple of months ago or so), then the mention what Israel did lightly and very quickly (thus to get the audience to feel sympathetic for Israel first and finally find Israel's action reasonable).

You're just like them Bullsnake, we are talking about Israel's last attack, yet you just "HAD" to bring the last time a suicide bomber attacked, thus to gain sympathy, etc. And you didn't even mention anything about what I've posted or the actual topic of this post.

The problem is many people actually fall for this type of (lame and decieving) arguments you and many other news channels present...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

sharpk said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > "Victory in a good fight" are you dumb or what, what part of a gay apache bombing a car parked in the middle of a crowded civilian area is called "good fight". WOW check out the skills the pilot pressed the "red" button..they are heros!!
> ...


 Yo montreal boy..go eat a french fries with maynoise on it...

Learn to make sense, then start talking...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

kouma said:


> Yo montreal boy..go eat a french fries with maynoise on it...
> 
> Learn to make sense, then start talking...


 I've nothing to say about this story, as havent the time to get into a debate right now but wanted to say one thing I've noticed...

Why Kouma, whenever there is a topic about any conflict in the middle east do you argue your point so harshly and bluntly and then not listen to anyone elses and just insult them or their intelligence? It is obvious what your opinions are, and whether they are right or wrong you can tell them to whoever you want, but surely if you want people to respect your views you must respect theirs?

Your posts are more like personal attacks on what peole believe in, and not just you putting your point across!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Just like many other posts started by BullSnake or whoever, I usually stop posting after the first post or so, and I don't even bother reading replies as there is no point in fighting the ignorance. I made my stand and expressed my views and opinions.

Frankly a reply so lame like that of BullSnake's just shows how weak his arguments are. If you notice (and do check) you'll see that most of his replys or posts started, starts this way, i.e. he bring the historic events or similar event to justify the his argument..


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

kouma said:


> You know who you remind me off?
> 
> Exactly how wicked those news channels (CNN, etc.) are; the first thing they bring (even though it was Israel who attacked the innocent palestinians) is how many were killed when the last suicide bomber blew himself up (couple of months ago or so), then the mention what Israel did lightly and very quickly (thus to get the audience to feel sympathetic for Israel first and finally find Israel's action reasonable).
> 
> ...


I have tremendous sympathy for the Israelis and the society they have worked and fought so hard to create and defend. I believe Israel can usher in a new era of non-oil based success and prosperity to the Middle East.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

kouma said:


> How do you think the palestinians are living? everyone in his tub enjoying the luxary and peice of mind?
> 
> Atleast in israel they don't expect a "cowardly" apache nading a 500 lb bomb on a car..Israel are and will always be a bunch of *******; Tanks, apaches, air force, and the highest-tech weapons ever on a bunch of "civilians" (who has no army training ever unlike the israeli army force) with assult rifles, stones - why do you think the palestinians are soo desperate that suicide bombing seems to be the only solution to fight back... and after all the David and Goliath comparison the Israelies are scared like sh*t - they should because they know palestinians are fighting for a true cause.


Kouma....I disagree with you. Israel are not a bunch of *******. Why, because they use technology to help them fight. Than you might as well call the United States a bunch of *******. Look at the facts..... Everyone wants to kill the jews and destroy Israel. They are a little blip on the map surrounded by countries that would love nothing more than to wipe them out. Take a look at the size of Israel on the map and than look at all the countries that that surround them that would like to destroy them and then tell me they are *******. To me for there size and perserverience they are a very small tough counrty that has every right to fight for there survival just like any othere country did in the past. I really don't think the Israelies are scared like sh*t like you think. Do think the Hamas are nice people? Maybe you should leave Canada and help them out. hehe.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

What seems to be missed here is that after this latest guys predessor was killed. He swore to attack the US. He later retracted his threat, probably under the pressure of Arafat and the PLO due to the fact that the US gives them millions of dollars every year in aid (aid that doesn't seem to reach the people).

I don't think there will ever be peace in that region unfortunately.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

"violent means will give you violent freedom." - Ghandi

i agree with Judazz......violent pacification will NEVER win a war, it will just delay the bloodshed for a short while.

i dont know why the U.S. picks a side on this, other than the large jewish population in this country, and possibly the abstract christian reference to "restoring the land to the chosen people" which is supposed to bring about the second coming of the christ........funny thing is that jews obviously dont agree with this........

violence never solves anything.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I have tremendous sympathy for the Israelis and the society they have worked and fought so hard to create and defend. I believe Israel can usher in a new era of non-oil based success and prosperity to the Middle East.


This exact statement, which you've made before, is outright RACIST.

Also, Isreal is nothing more than a parasite. This is why they are a 'success'. For the past 55 years, Isreal has recieved well over 120 billion in aid from the U.S. This amounts to about $20,000 for each Isreali citizen. (a figure to give some perspective) Give this to any race/group of people, and they will prosper.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > I have tremendous sympathy for the Israelis and the society they have worked and fought so hard to create and defend. I believe Israel can usher in a new era of non-oil based success and prosperity to the Middle East.
> ...












You say that that statement was racist, then go and call them parasites


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm not very current on the isreali-palestinian conflict, i only know so much about it, but mostly outdated stuff. what i'm trying to figure out is why are all of you so hyped up on this conflict, i mean, its only been around since the 0 b.c.....think about it, they fought back then for the "holy land", they fight today in the present for the "holy land", and who's going to say that they won't continue to fight in the future this "holy land"? In my opinion, no one is right in this war, to me they are all in the wrong...one guy decides to go wear a bunch of explosives and walks into an innocent crowd and blows them up, the other guy retaliates because he feels threatened, its a damn loop. On a sidebar note, iraq will most likely end up in the same situation as the isreali and palestinians, but instead of two groups, it'll be three groups fighting to claim iraq as their own, and with all the extremists running around in Iraq, it won't get much better. That is why the US-mission is important, this is why we -Marines, soldiers- have to do what we need to do without all the bickering of people like Moe!

....whats worse? a temporary-case of anarchy in iraq, or a long-drawn out ethnic war between three groups causing even more deaths?


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> I'm not very current on the isreali-palestinian conflict, i only know so much about it, but mostly outdated stuff. what i'm trying to figure out is why are all of you so hyped up on this conflict, i mean, its only been around since the 0 b.c.....think about it, they fought back then for the "holy land", they fight today in the present for the "holy land", and who's going to say that they won't continue to fight in the future this "holy land"? In my opinion, no one is right in this war, to me they are all in the wrong...one guy decides to go wear a bunch of explosives and walks into an innocent crowd and blows them up, the other guy retaliates because he feels threatened, its a damn loop. On a sidebar note, iraq will most likely end up in the same situation as the isreali and palestinians, but instead of two groups, it'll be three groups fighting to claim iraq as their own, and with all the extremists running around in Iraq, it won't get much better. That is why the US-mission is important, this is why we -Marines, soldiers- have to do what we need to do without all the bickering of people like Moe!
> 
> ....whats worse? a temporary-case of anarchy in iraq, or a long-drawn out ethnic war between three groups causing even more deaths?


 You don't know much about anything to be honest. Although your expertise might be CURSE WORDS and IGNORANCE.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Temper, temper....
> 
> Man, how come many are uncapable of having a political discussion without namecalling (last time I checked it's still against forum rules) or disrespecting members?
> 
> Please behave, people: it's a shame if all these potentially interesting threads have to be closed because of some hotheads that don't play nice...


 Let me just quote myself, as a reminder to play nice...
That includes respecting each other and *no* insults


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> You don't know much about anything to be honest. Although your expertise might be CURSE WORDS and IGNORANCE.


 If I'm ignorant, than you must be an arrogant asshole who basically regurgitates everything that the left spits out.....if the left said that Bush is a monkey, you'd spit the same crap, if the left said that Bush is really working with Al-Queada, you'd spit that crap out too. To call me ignorant is like calling you a NYC pigeon, but that'd be too much of a compliment for you, because at least those NYC pigeons dont eat the same crap you do!


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know much about anything to be honest. Although your expertise might be CURSE WORDS and IGNORANCE.
> ...


 I'm far from the left you IGNORANT, FOUL-MOUTHED, KNUCKLEHEAD. Your one-track mind of RIGHT vs. LEFT will get you 'know'where. Try CORRUPTION vs. HONESTY sometime.

P.S. - Bush does look like a monkey.


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

ive read many books on this issue , back when Zionism started and everytime i make a point im the ignorant asshole so im not gonna comment, i know the truth and israeli palestinian history, i suggest some of you read some history , The Question of Palestine, by Edward W Said, is a good one


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

or PALESTINEREMEMBERED.COM


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

right on moeMZA !!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> I'm far from the left you IGNORANT, FOUL-MOUTHED, KNUCKLEHEAD. Your one-track mind of RIGHT vs. LEFT will get you 'know'where. Try CORRUPTION vs. HONESTY sometime.
> 
> P.S. - Bush does look like a monkey.


 you and kouma should get together, you sound like you would get along perfectly!

Both of you are all too willing to put your own points across, but as soon as anyone else puts theres here you just bash them down and insult them!


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

just curious moeMZA whats your background ??


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> This exact statement, which you've made before, is outright RACIST.
> 
> Also, Isreal is nothing more than a parasite. This is why they are a 'success'. For the past 55 years, Isreal has recieved well over 120 billion in aid from the U.S. This amounts to about $20,000 for each Isreali citizen. (a figure to give some perspective) Give this to any race/group of people, and they will prosper.


 Parasites, huh. The Nazis used to call Jews parasites or louse, also. Hmmm...

I firmly believe Americas withdrawal of support of Israel will quickly bring about the second Holocaust at the hands Israel's neighbors.



> just curious moeMZA whats your background ??


Lets place some bets. I bet he is a first or second generation Muslim immigrant.

Reaping the benefits that that this country's policies and practices have wrought it, while denouncing the goverment and exaulting the terrorists.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Did I say JEWS or ISREAL? Good try lumping both together. Another tool/tactic used by supporters of Isreal. And not all Jews support Isreal. (that's me.lol.)

Isreal is the FOURTH MOST POWERFUL ARMY in the world. All 22 arab nations combined couldn't defeat Isreal on their best day. What about Palestinian deaths? Nearly 3,000 (30% children) deaths in under 4 years.

"Exalting terrorists?" How did I do that? One of about 13 claims you've made without any evidence or support.

Wrong on race/religion. Usually how naive RACISTS think.


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

indeed , american money and weapons kill palestinians everyday, nothing said , and i like how it is up to the US to decide their fate and set up peace plans do palestinians have a choice ? afterall it is their land


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I think it's just ignorance on both sides. A war is not won by killing one man. And peace is not found by waging wars.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> I'm far from the left you IGNORANT, FOUL-MOUTHED, KNUCKLEHEAD. Your one-track mind of RIGHT vs. LEFT will get you 'know'where. Try CORRUPTION vs. HONESTY sometime.
> 
> P.S. - Bush does look like a monkey.


 You know, you're very narrow-minded person! You only view the topics from one point of view, YOUR point of view! When someone on this site introduces a new angle on a certain topic, you go ballistics and shoot them down, claiming that their "blinded by the bush adminstration" or that they are getting "spoon-fed by the FOXnews", and then to make yourself seem bigger, you go and tell them their "idiots". Perhaps if you actually sit back and not open your big mouth all the time, you might let your one-track mind see where they are coming from....

On a different note, can you honestly tell me that you base you facts on "honesty vs. corruption"? Technically, in todays modern world, there is no such thing as "honesty", its all bullshit! Its also bullshit if you say that "your source" is honest and uncorrupt, because everyone has their spin to things, so yea....why dont you put your whole "honesty vs. corruption" up your ass, because its always been "left vs. right".....how 'bout that sh*t!


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

How bout this, even better idea.

Don't reply to my posts, and I won't reply to yours. I make fun of you because all you do is curse like a little kid who didn't get/hear what he wanted. Grow up, seriously.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> > just curious moeMZA whats your background ??
> 
> 
> Lets place some bets. I bet he is a first or second generation Muslim immigrant.
> ...


 Hey look I'm quoting myself.
MoeMZA (Mohammad?), you never answered the question.
Lets all place bets on this.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MoeMZA said:


> Grow up, seriously.


 Dont you think you need to at least consider taking your own advice???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Isreal is the FOURTH MOST POWERFUL ARMY in the world. All 22 arab nations combined couldn't defeat Isreal on their best day. What about Palestinian deaths? Nearly 3,000 (30% children) deaths in under 4 years.


the palestinians have noone to blame but themselves for their deaths, obviously.

If I had a nice personal arsenal, and my poor beleagured neighbor kept throwing rocks at my windows, making death threats, and slashing my car tires in a blatantly-vain attempt to drive me from my house (which I had clearly stole from him), I'd shoot his kids too.

Though personally I'd go farther than that. I'd get my RPG and blow up his home and personally dismember his corpse to ensure he was dead. And then if any of my other neighbors dared try to mount a similar offensive in in an attempt to mete out their version of "Justice" on me, and I had the capability to destroy them, then yes I would do that. I wouldn't have a problem with clearing out the whole neighborhood if thats what it took.

Thats what I don't understand about Israel. *Might makes right, and the only people who will argue otherwise are the weak.* Destroy the enemy up and live life happy; noone in the world is going to do anything about it. 'Harsh Criticism' from the City Council (UN in this case) doesn't amount to jack squat.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> Did I say JEWS or ISREAL? Good try lumping both together. Another tool/tactic used by supporters of Isreal. And not all Jews support Isreal. (that's me.lol.)
> 
> Isreal is the FOURTH MOST POWERFUL ARMY in the world. All 22 arab nations combined couldn't defeat Isreal on their best day. What about Palestinian deaths? Nearly 3,000 (30% children) deaths in under 4 years.
> 
> ...


 I just quoted myself. lol

For those with SELECTIVE READING.......BULLSNAKE (BULLSHITTER?)


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > Grow up, seriously.
> ...


XENON,

You seem a bit bias.

USMC SPIKEY does nothing but CURSE and MAKE THREATS at pretty much all my threads/post. Yet you have not responded to one of his CHILDISH RANTS.

Here I'm forced to stoop to his level and put him in his place for CURSING, and you criticize me. lol. Is it because you usually disagree with me politically? Let's hope not.

Please show more of a balanced, even-handed judgment in the future.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Here I'm forced to stoop to his level and put him in his place for CURSING, and you criticize me. lol. Is it because you usually disagree with me politically? Let's hope not.
> 
> Please show more of a balanced, even-handed judgment in the future.


 What do you mean you are forced??

You start knocking people down as soon as they post an opinion different to your own! Xenon is right...grow up and learn to respect other peoples views instead of trying to force your own onto everyone else!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > Did I say JEWS or ISREAL? Good try lumping both together. Another tool/tactic used by supporters of Isreal. And not all Jews support Isreal. (that's me.lol.)
> ...


 So, you're saying you're a Jewish American who vilifies Israel and sympathizes with the Palestinian terrorists?

I don't believe you









Either you're lying or you're one self-loathing MF'er.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > MoeMZA said:
> ...


 Again, your backed in a corner, so you begin with claims and insults. It is now typical of you.

Why would my race/religion matter? Unless of course your a RACIST, which I think you are.

This is for your ignorance:

Jewish organizations against Isreal. (not every Jew is a Zionist/supporter of Isreal)
http://www.jewsagainstzionism.com/
http://www.nkusa.org/
http://www.tikkun.org/
http://www.jewishpeacefellowship.org/
http://www.gush-shalom.org/english/index.html
and many, many, more.

You should join/donate.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

kouma said:


> sharpk said:
> 
> 
> > kouma said:
> ...


 awww poor baby... go fuk a sheep while ure at it


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Nearly 3,000 (30% children) deaths in under 4 years.


 yeah.. its normal.. the parents encourage the kids to step up and be in front row whenever sh*t is happenin..

what do u think they teach the children? if they would stop teaching their kids and pushing them to become martyrs maybe peace would eventually happen.. but the hate just goes on and on from parents to children


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

sharpk said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly 3,000 (30% children) deaths in under 4 years.
> ...


 What your saying is completely VERBATIM, you can't prove it. But it's convenient for you to say this becuase it's your way of giving justification (pretty sick) for the killing of innocent children.

God forbid we criticize/punish the person AIMING, then PULLLING the trigger.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

pic


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> pic


 and that pic is just random is it??

Its at a check point where if you remember a group of women and children in iraq were carrying a bomb which killed a load of US soldiers.

If someone was walking towards you who could be carrying a bomb intended to kill you what would you do??


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> pic


 1. that picture is a fake!
2. if you're at ready stance, you dont position the rifle like that
3. if someone whom you think is a threat to your surroundings, you dont position your body in the open where any random shot can be taken at you, you get behind something
4. that is not a US military camouflage technique, nor does it look like any world military fatigue!
5. if that was a real US military personnel, we would've stopped them about a 100yds away, never do we engage a possible hostile that close...its suicide
6. where are his other magazines? where's his 782 gear?

The questions i propose above, prove that the picture you posted is a fake



> Don't reply to my posts, and I won't reply to yours. I make fun of you because all you do is curse like a little kid who didn't get/hear what he wanted. Grow up, seriously.


Even better idea, how about you quit your political babble and move on with your life, because your life seems to revolve around the Bush Administration and the failures of various government powers, which translate to me as you do nothing but sit on your ass all day and watch TV. And another thing, the only reason why you make, or should i say, "force" me to curse is because you royally piss me off! I dont agree with you views at all, they make absolutely no sense, and they sound like you're regurgitating what all the lefty's say. In my opinion, i have yet to degrade you by calling you an idiot, i have called you numerous adjectives but yet never stooped to calling you an idiot nor stupid monkey.....on a different note, since i'll be the bigger man, i'll take whatever X gives me, a warning, a formal lecture on "why i shouldn't curse out stubborn-leftists assholes".


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> *What your saying is completely VERBATIM, you can't prove it. * But it's convenient for you to say this becuase it's your way of giving justification (pretty sick) for the killing of innocent children.
> 
> God forbid we criticize/punish the person AIMING, then PULLLING the trigger.


 Here you go then....take a look over this and see what you make of it. Its not exactly the isrealies, but its all the same! read me


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Uh....lol....the picture is in Palestine, not Iraq. That is an Isreali uniform.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

pic


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

pic


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Uh....lol....the picture is in Palestine, not Iraq. That is an Isreali uniform.


I knew that....I was using it as an example as to when it has happened! But you still havent answered my question....what would you do?


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > *What your saying is completely VERBATIM, you can't prove it. * But it's convenient for you to say this becuase it's your way of giving justification (pretty sick) for the killing of innocent children.
> ...


 What does your link have to do with Palestine, Palestinians, or the killing of innocent Palestinian children?

NOTHING

It's about some ignorant Brits. Are you saying all Muslims are this way? I don't know. What's your point, and why are you changing subjects?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> Uh....lol....the picture is in Palestine, not Iraq.


Damn, their women are ugly. No wonder they are so willing to blow themselves up.
Maybe the solution to peace in the Middle East is access to the internet and free porn!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > MoeMZA said:
> ...


 it proves what Sharpk was saying about some middle eastern parents and what they would be willing to use in their fight....including Palestinians. I said it wasnt specifically about palestinians, or thier conflict, but gives you a view on the mentality of some middle eastern parents!


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

LOL. They are BRITS. Not Palestinians.

"I think oranges are RED in color, so here is an APPLE to prove it."

Stop with the false claims, please.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> LOL. They are BRITS. Not Palestinians.
> 
> "I think oranges are RED in color, so here is an APPLE to prove it."
> 
> Stop with the false claims, please.


 no...they arent Brits at all....

I'm british and move to USA, and I american?


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

LOL. Please re-read the first line of YOUR, that's right, YOUR article/source.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> LOL. Please re-read the first line of YOUR, that's right, YOUR article/source.


 thats what they may be calling them but they arent british!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Full blown, proud US of A bred Marine! Yut!


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. Please re-read the first line of YOUR, that's right, YOUR article/source.
> ...


LOL. Are you saying MUSLIMS can't be BRITISH? And why are you now discrediting YOUR SOURCE? lol


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > MoeMZA said:
> ...


 Muslim is a religion.....British is a nationality so of course they can be, but I am saying that they arent actually British, if that discredits the first line of the article then so be it!

If you use that brain and think a little you will see what I was getting at!


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

So what's their Nationality? According to YOUR source, they are brits.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

MUSLIMS who LIVE in BRITAIN. Is it that hard to understand? Look at the names, it takes little more than a third grade education to see those names arent British! Obviously Lu meant they arent native Brits...No need to take what he says out of context.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

"Those names aren't BRITISH"
You meant, those names aren't ENGLISH.

BRITISH is a NATIONALITY, has nothing to do with ETHNICITY.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Good call. Thanks for the correction. I meant English.







Now who feels stupid....

Still you understand the point I was trying to make do you not? If people are just going to nit pick at little things then this whole thread is a waste of time.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

I think you don't understand the point your trying to make.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Actually I do. The people in the article are not English. They are from a middle eastern country. Whether they are citizens of a certain country or not makes no difference. They are not English people who want to see London bombed. That's the point.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just wanted to let everyone know my Internet weiner is THIS big. That is all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

Those a-holes say they are NOT British:


> But it was the events of 11 September that crystallised Sayful's worldview. "When I watched those planes go into the Twin Towers, I felt elated," he says. "That magnificent action split the world into two camps: you were either with Islam and al Qaeda, or with the enemy. I decided to quit my job and commit myself full-time to al-Muhajiroun." Now he does not consider himself British. "I am a Muslim living in Britain, and I give my allegiance only to Allah.


Why don't those Muslim bomb throwers pack up all their crap and move to Afganistan?? It's because Afganistan is already full of Muslim bomb throwers who will make them poor and probably kill them.

It's also because Western capitalism has made them relatively wealthy so they stay. Now they just loiter around London threatening to kill British.

It's time to start deporting!

If you let enough of these people immigrate from countires torn asunder from internal strife caused by religous zealots; guess what happens to your own country?


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> sharpk said:
> 
> 
> > MoeMZA said:
> ...


 I cant prove it? ahaha your funny. Ive seen plenty of documentaries showing what children learn.

Its too bad I didnt save an email I received. It first states how many muslims there are in the world, and then how many jews are in the world. then you have a short list of muslim nobel prize winners and then you have a HUGE list of jews nobel prize winners.. after at the end it says somethin like if muslims would put as much effort as they put in hatered they would win more nobel prizes..

and btw.. ure an ignorant if you dont think children in palestion learn to kill jewish israelis and ure ignorant if you believe they are not pushed to become martyrs.. by becoming martyrs, the parents receive lots of cash, home appliances etc...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know my Internet weiner is THIS big. That is all.


mine is *THIS* big....

:laugh: mine is bigger than yours, which means i win :laugh:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

AHHHH good point guys. This is a waste of time. Im not responding to anything Moe says anymore.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Welcome to political-fury.com


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

>The following are true facts and verified statistics: 
> 
>The Global Islamic population is approximately 1,200,000,000, or 20% of the world population. 
> 
>They received the following Nobel Prizes: 
> 
>Literature: 
>1957 - Albert Camus 
>1988 - Najib Mahfooz. 
> 
>Peace: 
>1978 - Mohamed Anwar El-Sadat 
>1994 - Yaser Arafat 
> 
>Physics: 
>1990 - Elias James Corey 
>1999 - Ahmed Zewail 
> 
>Medicine: 
>1960 - Peter Brian Medawar 
>1998 - Ferid Mourad 
> 
>The Global Jewish population is approximately 14,000,000 or about 0.02% of the world population. 
> 
>They received the following Nobel Prizes: 
> 
>Literature: 
>1910 - Paul Heyse 
>1927 - Henri Bergson 
>1958 - Boris Pasternak 
>1966 - Shmuel Yosef Agnon 
>1966 - Nelly Sachs 
>1976 - Saul Bellow 
>1978 - Isaac Bashevis Singer 
>1981 - Elias Canetti 
>1987 - Joseph Brodsky 
>1991 - Nadine Gordimer World 
>Peace: 
>1911 - Alfred Fried 
>1911 - Tobias Michael Carel Asser 
>1968 - Rene Cassin 
>1973 - Henry Kissinger 
>1978 - Menachem Begin 
>1986 - Elie Wiesel 
>1994 - Shimon Peres 
>1994 - Yitzhak Rabin 
>Physics: 
>1905 - Adolph Von Baeyer 
>1906 - Henri Moissan 
>1910 - Otto Wallach 
>1915 - Richard Willstaetter 
>1918 - Fritz Haber 
>1943 - George Charles DE Hevesy 
>1961 - Melvin Calvin 
>1962 - Max Ferdinand Perutz 
>1972 - William Howard Stein 
>1977 - Ilya Prigogine 
>1979 - Herbert Charle s Brown 
>1980 - Paul Berg 
>1980 - Walter Gilbert 
>1981 - Roald Hoffmann 
>1982 - Aaron Klug 
>1985 - Albert A Hauptman 
>1985 - Jerome Karle 
>1986 - Dudley R. Herschbach 
>1988 - Robert Huber 
>1989 - Sidney Altman 
>1992 - Rudolph Marcus 
>2000 - Alan J. Heeger 
>Economics: 
>1970 - Paul Anthony Samuelson 
>1971 - Simon Kuznets 
>1972 - Kenneth Joseph Arrow 
>1975 - Leonid Kantorovich 
>1976 - Milton Friedman 
>1978 - Herbert A. Simon 
>1980 - Lawrence Robert Klein 
>1985 - Franco Modigliani 
>1987 - Robert M. Solow 
>1990 - Harry Markowitz 
>1990 - Merton Miller 
>1992 - Gary Becker 
>1993 - Robert Fogel 
>Medicine: 
>1908 - Elie Metchnikoff 
>1908 - Paul Erlich 
>1914 - Robert Barany 
>1922 - Otto Meyerhof 
>1930 - Karl Landsteiner 
>1931 - Otto Warburg 
>1936 - Otto Loewi 
>1944 - Joseph Erlanger 
>1944 - Herbert Spencer Gasser 
>1945 - Ernst Boris Chain 
>1946 - Hermann Joseph Muller 
>1950 - Tadeus Reichstein 
>1952 - Selman Abraham Waksman 
>1953 - Hans Krebs 
>1953 - Fritz Albert Lipmann 
>1958 - Joshua Lederberg 
>1959 - Arthur Kornberg 
>1964 - Konrad Bloch 
>1965 - Francois Jacob 
>1965 - Andre Lwoff 
>1967 - George Wald 
>1968 - Marshall W. Nirenberg 
>1969 - Salvador Luria 
>1970 - Julius Axelrod 
>1970 - Sir Bernard Katz 
>1972 - Gerald Maurice Edelman 
>1975 - Howard Martin Temin 
>1976 - Baruch S. Blumberg 
>1977 - Roselyn Sussman Yalow 
>1978 - Daniel Nathans 
>1980 - Baruj Benacerraf 
>1984 - Cesar Milstein 
>1985 - Michael Stuart Brown 
>1985 - Joseph L. Goldstein 
>1986 - Stanley Cohen [& Rita Levi-Montalcini] 
>1988 - Gertrude Elion 
>1989 - Harold Varmus 
>1991 - Erwin Neher 
>1991 - Bert Sakmann 
>1993 - Richard J. Roberts 
>1993 - Phillip Sharp 
>1994 - Alfred Gilman 
>1995 - Edwrd B. Lewis 
> 
>Physics: 
>1907 - Albert Abraham Michelson 
>1908 - Gabriel Lippmann 
>1921 - Albert Einstein 
>1922 - Niels Bohr 
>1925 - James Franck 
>1925 - Gustav Hertz 
>1943 - Gustav Stern 
>1944 - Isidor Issac Rabi 
>1952 - Felix Bloch 
>1954 - Max Born 
>1958 - Igor Tamm 
>1959 - Emilio Segre 
>1960 - Donald A. Glaser 
>1961 - Robert Hofstadter 
>1962 - Lev Davidovich Landau 
>1965 - Richard Phillips Feynman 
>1965 - Julian Schwinger 
>1969 - Murray Gell-Mann 
>1971 - Dennis Gabor 
>1973 - Brian David Josephson 
>1975 - Benjamin Mottleson 
>1976 - Burton Richter 
>1978 - Arno Allan Penzias 
>1978 - Peter L Kapitza 
>1979 - Stephen Weinberg 
>1979 - Sheldon Glashow 
>1988 - Leon Lederman 
>1988 - Melvin Schwartz 
>1988 - Jack Steinberger 
>1990 - Jerome Friedman 
>1995 - Martin Perl 
> 
>The Jews are not demonstrating with their dead on the streets, yelling and chanting and asking for revenge, the Jews are not promoting brain washing the children in military training camps, teaching them how to blow themselves up and cause maximum deaths of Jews and other non Muslims. 
> 
>The Jews don't high-jack planes, nor kill athletes at the Olympics, the Jews don't traffic slaves, nor have leaders calling for Jihad and death to all the Infidels. 
> 
>The Jews don't have the economical strength of the Petroleum, nor the possibilities To force the world's media to see "their side" of the question. 
> 
>Perhaps if the world's Muslims could invest more in normal education and less in blaming The Jews for all their problems, we could all live in a better world. 
> 
>THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

OOOOOOOH, swallow that


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

The post by SHARK is pretty funny. Almost racist to. But anyway.

read this link.

http://www.salon.com/books/feature/2002/01...abet/print.html

Also, Henry Kissinger is on SHARK's list. LMAO

Last thing, keep in mind, the only ISREALI ever to make PEACE with the PALESTINIANS was ASSASSINATED by another ISREALI.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think israel is showing immense restraint. If any middle east country held as much power as israel, they wouldn't hesistate to use it on them. They would(and currently do) kill civilians on purpose. Israels attacks are aimed specifically at terrorists even though innocents die(not on purpose). hamas clearly states they want to kill all israelis both innocent and soldiers. As for peace? Aint gonna happen...from the beginning of their story together they fought and as the bible says, they will continue to fight.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

diddye said:


> I think israel is showing immense restraint. If any middle east country held as much power as israel, they wouldn't hesistate to use it on them. They would(and currently do) kill civilians on purpose. Israels attacks are aimed specifically at terrorists even though innocents die(not on purpose). hamas clearly states they want to kill all israelis both innocent and soldiers. As for peace? Aint gonna happen...from the beginning of their story together they fought and as the bible says, they will continue to fight.


 Dropping a TWO TON BOMB on an 7-STORY APARTMENT BUILDING housing nearly 30 FAMILIES in the MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT to kill one guy is TERRORISM. The intent is mass casualties. This is "on purpose".

They have done this more than once.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > I think israel is showing immense restraint. If any middle east country held as much power as israel, they wouldn't hesistate to use it on them. They would(and currently do) kill civilians on purpose. Israels attacks are aimed specifically at terrorists even though innocents die(not on purpose). hamas clearly states they want to kill all israelis both innocent and soldiers. As for peace? Aint gonna happen...from the beginning of their story together they fought and as the bible says, they will continue to fight.
> ...


 Are we talking about the same incident? The missle shot at this guy was a laser guided one from an apache which killed 3 people....not 30. 1-Hamas leader, 2-bodyguard, and 3-the driver if im correct. Who were the other 27 victims? I dont think israel is right in killing him in regards to trying to sustain the peace plan. However, from a defensive stance, I support it. Israel wants peace, while hamas wants to part of it. They want all israelis dead....all of them. Jews have been persecuted throughout history.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Really CNN is a load of bull it's all part of bushes propaganda.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

You first lumped up the entire conflict in your initial post. So I reminded you of how they kill with INTENT of MASS CASUALTIES becuase you said they don't murder civilians "on purpose."

Now in your second post, you want to speak of the just the latest assassination.

Fine. So Isreal is now JUDGE, JURY, EXECUTIONER. Democracy? What about jailing him then trying him? They've done it on NUMEROUS OCCASSIONS! So don't just brush CAPTURING him aside.

As far Isreal wanting peace, you said it yourself "I don't think Isreal is right.........to sustain the peace plan." Besides, Ariel Sharon the father of the settlements, has never, in his entire 40+ years as a politician, agreed to ONE peace plan whether it was with the Egyptians, Jordanians, Lebanese, or Palestinans.

Finally, "Jews have been persecuted throughout history," has nothing to do with this conflict. NOTHING. The Palestinians had nothing to with their persecution. Are you saying Jews are above the law now? Is it now OK for them to PERSECUTE the Palestinians?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

My lump arguement? Ahem...."Dropping a TWO TON BOMB on an 7-STORY APARTMENT BUILDING housing nearly 30 FAMILIES in the MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT to kill one guy is TERRORISM. The intent is mass casualties." How is your response a rebuttal. Your post is obviously pointing to one guy....and if the title is correct, my response is again to the SAME guy. You want a trial? C'mon be realistic. You wouldn't even bet one dollar on the chances israel would capture the hamas leader w/o many many people dying. He said it himself-I'd rather die by apache than cardiac arrest. As for sharon agreeing to a peace plan? I'd say both sides are wrong. I didn't think they were right in attacking the guy and I dont support the suicide bombings. The reason I mentioned the persecution is this-Israel has a reason for thier immense power and support from the US. They are surrounded by hostile arabs bend on their destruction. History already shows they are all willing to attack, and have. Just look back in history 30 years ago. So I'd say the persecution has a lot to do with this. 
Back to the peace plan. I think sharon should withdraw from the settlements but there is basically no point to whatever he endorses. Hamas's whole point for being is to destroy israel. They wont even let them own one square inch of territory. How can a peace plan even begin to be implemented if the other side wants no part of it?

PS-Jebus: CNN is bushes propaganda? Last i heard, its a british based company.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

First. I will reiterate. Your initial post CLAIMED Isreal doesn't kill civilians "ON PURPOSE." This is why I included past murders by Isreal.

Second. You say, "You want a trial, be realistic." Isreal was at ARAFAT's DOORSTEP couple years ago when they invaded his headquarters. Also, they've arrested before, MANY TIMES. Do you know who Marwan Barghouti is? He's next in line to Arafat according to the Palestinian street. Isreal accused him of plotting bombings, etc, just like with the Hamas leaders, but yet, the arrested him, and not one death resulted from his arrest. He is now on trial.

Third. You say, "Arabs are bent on destroying Isreal." About 2 years ago, the Saudi Gov., backed and endorsed by all 22 Arab nations including HAMAS, and supported by the UN and EU, created a proposal offering Ariel Sharon (a man who is being charged with war crimes in international courts, and has never agreed to ONE peace accord in his entire political career, 40+years) NORMAL RELATIONS in return for the end of occupation of only 22% of Historical Palestine. SHARON IGNORED IT.

Fourth. Arabs have only attacked first, in 1973, after Isreal pre-emptively attacked in 1967. "In June l967, we had a choice. The Egyptian Army concentrations in the Sinai approaches do not prove that Nasser was really about to attack us. We must be honest with ourselves. We decided to attack him." -- Menachem Begin (former Israeli P.M.) in The New York Times, August 21, 1982.

Let me give you some history. Isreal was created over appr. 400 destroyed Palestinian villages, creating nearly 4,000,000 refugees. This is why there are some 'radical' elements in Palestinian society. The Occupied Territories is only 22% of Historical Palestine. To make matters worse, the newly built WALL steals an additional 7%.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MoeZMA, what's up with you displaying my US colors (flag)....last i remembered, you hated everything this country represented, its ideas, it policies and its current administration.....im not sure, but if my terminioloy is correct, i'd say you're a hypocrit :nod:


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MoeZMA, what's up with you displaying my US colors (flag)....last i remembered, you hated everything this country represented, its ideas, it policies and its current administration.....im not sure, but if my terminioloy is correct, i'd say you're a hypocrit :nod:


 I know your a KID and your trying to INSTIGATE, but whatever, I'm bored.

Please prove how I "hate everything this country represented."

And explain how not agreeing with other people equates hate for America. lol

BTW, not only is your terminology incorrect, but your spelling is too. (terminioloy, hypocrit) lol. I hope your not American. What an EMBARRASSMENT.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, i'll take being a "KID" as a compliment, because i choose not to run around like a little "BITCH" and whine like a "WHORE" about everything bad our administration has done.

As for explaining how you hate every the US represented "LIKE OUR IDEAS, OUR POLICIES, AND OUR ADMINISTRATION"....perhaps, if you read further and quit jumping to conclusions, then you'd get the whole picture! Everytime i see your post, you're bashing about how the US is wrong, how the US is corrupt, how we are at the fault of everything wrong in this world. On top of that, you blame everything on the Bush Administration....you know we did have the Clinton Administration who fucked it up waaaaaay before Bush came in. Is it my fault that you're envious of my country and its powers?

From what I remember on my own definition, a hyprocrit is a person who critizes one thing but turns around and does that exact same thing, hence the reason why i say you display my colors under your name, but you BITCh at everything we do.....to me you're an EMBARASSMENT!


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

When is criticizing Bush mean bashing U.S.? LOL. I love how you say, "you're envious of my country and its powers" Too funny.

LMAO, honest to God, your posts make me laugh. Your very amusing, I swear.

Next time, can you make your post longer, PLEASE!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MoeZMA, what's up with you displaying my US colors (flag)....last i remembered, you hated everything this country represented, its ideas, it policies and its current administration.....im not sure, but if my terminioloy is correct, i'd say you're a hypocrit :nod:


 the flag doesnt necessarily represent preference or opinion or national pride, its supposed to represent your current location


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

1.The on purpose statement. When has israel ever bombed an area w/o a terrorist hiding there for refuge, or use them as human shields? Just like how they shoot at soldiers and run back into civilians pretending nothing happened or behind children so soilders wont attack? Its called collateral damage. They AIMED to kill terrorists, and as a casualty the terrorists family and supporters die. What is a common tactic of Israel? If a suicide bomber attacks or an attacker plants a bomb, they go and demolish/plow down their house. They dont go around plowing random peoples houses for the hell of it. Palestinians strap bombs and go in public buses to kill non-government people.

2.About being at the doorstep of arafat. Look back at that period. What was the intent of being there. It was intimidation. They wanted to kill him or capture him, but the public outcry was too great. The public never would let israel take him alive. There were public demonstrations by the palestians and they were shouting they will shed their blood for arafat if he was captured or killed.

3. Give me some link showing there was some accord backed by Hamas wanting peace. I highly doubt they would follow through w/ peace considering it is their mantra to destroy Israel let alone agree to take 22%. I dont claim to know everything and would like to learn more if that was correct. There must be more behind this claim.

4. The attack you were talking about was decided due to mounting tension and a high probability of attack. Israel chose to attack first in a pre-emptive strike like you said to survive. They are surrounded by all sides by hostile nations. Luckily for Israel, their airstrikes decimated their airforces in one swoop which in turn is the reason for such a short war. Egypt refused to acknowledge to other arab countries that their airforce was gone and promised to back up the other countries w/ their jets. It was the Israelis precise execution and the Arabs disorganization that had Israel win the war. I believe if you are attacked (1973) and win against the aggressors, they should be allowed to take the land they won-spoils of war. US won pretty much all their land or bought it. Same with most other countries-romans, chinese,mongolians, greeks, etc.

5. I dont believe in Israel constantly going into Palestian lands and taking it over(currently). It is their land and they should not be settling on it. Any land taken before is Israels, but encroaching on new land is wrong. However, a wall is needed because it is so hard to control a population that can easily go in your land and commit bombings. Thats why there are so many checkpoints. Its a measure of defense.

6. If you have any websites that give impartial information about this situation, please let me know. thanks.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

diddye said:


> 1.The on purpose statement. When has israel ever bombed an area w/o a terrorist hiding there for refuge, or use them as human shields? Just like how they shoot at soldiers and run back into civilians pretending nothing happened or behind children so soilders wont attack? Its called collateral damage. They AIMED to kill terrorists, and as a casualty the terrorists family and supporters die. What is a common tactic of Israel? If a suicide bomber attacks or an attacker plants a bomb, they go and demolish/plow down their house. They dont go around plowing random peoples houses for the hell of it. Palestinians strap bombs and go in public buses to kill non-government people.
> 
> 2.About being at the doorstep of arafat. Look back at that period. What was the intent of being there. It was intimidation. They wanted to kill him or capture him, but the public outcry was too great. The public never would let israel take him alive. There were public demonstrations by the palestians and they were shouting they will shed their blood for arafat if he was captured or killed.
> 
> ...


1. On Purpose Statement. Dropping a TWO TON BOMB on an 7-STORY APARTMENT BUILDING housing nearly 30 FAMILIES in the MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT to kill one guy is TERRORISM. The intent is mass casualties. This is "on purpose".
They have done this more than once.
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...&type=printable

2. Arresting rather than assassinating. You proved my point exactly. If they have the opportunity to arrest ARAFAT, they have the ability to arrest anyone. Take for instance Sheikh Yasin, he was arrested and jailed 3 times. And again, Marwan Barghouti, the most popular man after Arafat is in jail after being ARRESTED. Finally, Isreal considers itself a 'democracy' and claim these men are killers, etc., a democracy would try them first, this is democracy.

3. Your intially commented that Isreal has never attacked first. I proved to you that in 1967, the indeed attacked first. Now you agree, but add a new spin by saying it was a good move for them to attack first. And in response, read this quote, again.
"In June l967, we had a choice. The Egyptian Army concentrations in the Sinai approaches do not prove that Nasser was really about to attack us. We must be honest with ourselves. We decided to attack him." -- Menachem Begin (former Israeli P.M.) in The New York Times, August 21, 1982.
There were no reason, besides to steal more land, for Isreal to attack first.

Finally, you claim it's ok for Isreal to take land in won in war. But to ethnically cleanse the indigenous inhabitants is WRONG. And regarding the wall, Isreal can build whatever they like, just build it on your own land, dont built it on Palestinian territory and steal an additional 7% of Palestinian land.

http://palestineremembered.com/


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MoeMZA....no offense but you do sound lquite literally like a Nazi. It seems to me that you're incapable of holding a calm, political debate. Rather if someone's views conflict with yours you don't stop at debating what the reason is, no you resort to bashing them and insulting them and their intelligence(I'm aware that you'lll most likely do this to me as well, lol you're so predictable) and forcing your views on them.

Well happy debating, mein fuhrer!


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

all i gotta say is

moemza... shat appppppppppppppp.. israel is gonna liquidate all palestinians very soon.. and no other arabic country is gonna let them in since they hate em..

peace? never... even when rabin wanted to give some land.. u guys always wanted more.. i dont mind palestinians having their own country?.. they had the chance but they fukd it up.. what they should do is accept what they receive and say thank you.. and if they try to go to war with israel.. israel is just going to have to take the land back..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Moe, i'll get back to you later....but I asked for IMPARTIAL information...not some website named "palestine remembered". Please, if thats where u get your information then just give me a link to al jezerra for gods sake. How about I give you a link named Israelremembered.com and see how much impartial info you can give me?

While im at it, the link you provided doesn't seem to help your arguement. Like I said before-casualty of war. They didn't drop the bomb to kill the family. They dropped it to kill the terrorist, and the family was there. I'll even use ur link:

"In an interview last year with the Israeli daily Haaretz, Halutz defended the use of such a powerful bomb to kill Shehadeh as "militarily and morally" correct, despite the civilian casualties.

Halutz said Tuesday that civilians -- whom he called "uninvolved subjects" -- are sometimes killed because of the crowded environment of Gaza, and "occasionally as a result of inaccuracy despite the accurate systems."

Addressing recent reports that some pilots were unhappy with having to carry out the targeted killings, Halutz said that "there is no question and no doubts about the importance of our mission."

"We do not do it with an easy heart and we do not just carry on in situations were we make mistakes. But there are no doubts about the need to target what they call ticking bombs," said Halutz. "


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

diddye said:


> Moe, i'll get back to you later....but I asked for IMPARTIAL information...not some website named "palestine remembered". Please, if thats where u get your information then just give me a link to al jezerra for gods sake. How about I give you a link named Israelremembered.com and see how much impartial info you can give me?
> 
> While im at it, the link you provided doesn't seem to help your arguement. Like I said before-casualty of war. They didn't drop the bomb to kill the family. They dropped it to kill the terrorist, and the family was there. I'll even use ur link:
> 
> ...


 Hm, I think you just got totally burned by diddye. Whats even more ironic is that he used your own source and discredited you. Now thats what i call a rebuttle! Burnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!









Kudos to Diddye
Hiel, mein fuher MoeZMA!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

MoeMZA - you got SERVED, FOOL !!!!

What's this talk about "ethnic cleansing" ? Trust me, if Israel really wanted to "ethnically cleanse" Palestinians, they could do that in a matter of hours - because you know that's what most of them want to do to the Jews. Hamas has never acknowleged the right of Israel to exist, and if given the chance would kill every single jew in a state of Israel. Israel could, if they wanted to, "ethnically cleanse" meaning destroy every single ************ in the region real easily - they problem is they are too kind. And how come the other Arab nations won't take care of Palestinian refugees ?? Cause they don't give a sh*t. Hell, Jordanians treat these people way worse than Israelis. Where do you think these people get their electricity from ? Israel ! Israel is not at fault for the current situations of the Palestinians, but rather a bunch of brainwashed, flea infested arabs, who think that by blowing themselves up and killing innocent civilians they will get to meet 71 virgins..


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> MoeMZA - you got SERVED, FOOL !!!!
> 
> What's this talk about "ethnic cleansing" ? Trust me, if Israel really wanted to "ethnically cleanse" Palestinians, they could do that in a matter of hours - because you know that's what most of them want to do to the Jews. Hamas has never acknowleged the right of Israel to exist, and if given the chance would kill every single jew in a state of Israel. Israel could, if they wanted to, "ethnically cleanse" meaning destroy every single ************ in the region real easily - they problem is they are too kind. And how come the other Arab nations won't take care of Palestinian refugees ?? Cause they don't give a sh*t. Hell, Jordanians treat these people way worse than Israelis. Where do you think these people get their electricity from ? Israel ! Israel is not at fault for the current situations of the Palestinians, but rather a bunch of brainwashed, flea infested arabs, who think that by blowing themselves up and killing innocent civilians they will get to meet 71 virgins..


 you just went up a notch in my books


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> MoeMZA....no offense but you do sound lquite literally like a Nazi.


Before you start whipping out fancy words, better learn what they mean...









I find it strange to see that all you representatives of a nation that justify *everything* in the name of "War against terror" are so damn one-sided....









True, the Palestians have commited plenty of terrorist acts, but there's more to it...
What about what the Isreali's commit on a regular basis? It's not a matter of self-defense (since simply saying its their land is showing lack of knowledge of the whole issue): it's state-sponsored terror (two thirds of all Palestinian casualties were civilians - if that is not terrorism, nothing is, 9/11 included...)

Both parties are equally guilty in this, and I'm not choosing sides here: in both camps in only takes a few hawks (some backed by Islamic countries, others by the US) to let this conflict drag on for ever...
My solution remains the same as I said before: fence it and let them fight to death - it seems they don't want to end it, so just let them resolve it without bothering the rest of us...

And people: when someone makes a racial remarks about Asians aor African Americans, it's an outcry, yet disresopecting Arab people no one seems to mind (the world "*********" or "************"???
f*cking hypocrites...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

As far as building a fence and fighting it out, its pretty obvious who will win. One side is armed w/ rocks and suicide vests. The other side has all the latest technology and one of the best trained armies in the world. If they are able to defeat all the arabs around them, a rag tag group of people would not last very long. Plus, allowing that to happen would outrage everybody even more then the genocide in uganda.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> Plus, allowing that to happen would outrage everybody even more then the genocide in uganda.


 Wow, we better brace ourselves then...









No one gave a f*ck about Ruanda: that's why almost a million people could be butchered in just a few months...

As far as fencing the whole area: of course I know Isreal would win effortlessly...
It's just that if those in charge aren't willing to resolve this matter (which, most obviously, no one is willing to), it's getting almost too pointless to bother, no matter how sad that is...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> No one gave a f*ck about Ruanda: that's why almost a million people could be butchered in just a few months...


 Ya I know nobody gave a rats ass before, but the recent media attention and criticism about the worlds carelessness in the past month was only recently getting to be noticed....anyways, thats getting off topic...


----------

